
Hydroxychloroquine does not prevent Covid-19 infection if exposed, study says - kgwgk
https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/03/hydroxychloroquine-does-not-prevent-covid-19-infection-in-people-who-have-been-exposed-study-says/
======
thepangolino
Would have been nice to know what doses have been given.

~~~
kgwgk
800 mg once, followed by 600 mg in 6 to 8 hours, then 600 mg daily for 4
additional days

(The second link in the first paragraph takes you to the NEJM paper.)

